# 1968 Ram Air Pre Heater Shroud



## chuckdh3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Just a discussion. I have always wondered why you never see an original ram air GTO, even a concourse resto, with the pre heater shroud installed on the left manifold. It only makes sense that they came with them since the regular air cleaner with the pre heater motor came installed from the factory and the ram air parts were shipped in the trunk. We all know they were designed to be used in fair weather and switched back out with the regular air cleaner in colder weather so the shroud would be needed. You also never see an original 68 ram air setup for sale or even photos of the pans on the web. I paid $150 for an original carb pan and $250 for a complete and perfect steering that I currently have on my 68. One of the major Pontiac vendors at the 94 Spring Carlisle said I had "lost my mind" for paying that much. Like I said to begin with, just a discussion.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I've seen a few but to answer your question, its probably because no one really re-installs the closed air cleaner any more. Its been over 50 years and I'm sure quite a few air cleaners were either tossed or lost over the years. So the heat shroud gets tossed with it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1968 RA used open hood scoops. These were for good weather. In bad weather conditions, a set of closed scoops were used. The upper pan that attaches to the hood was designed to make swapping the scoops fairly easy.

The 1969 and up RA pans used the pre-heater tube. I would guess that the engine was simply assembled on the production line with the exhaust shroud as any engine would use. If it had the RA pan/option, then it was not installed. If the typical non-RA air cleaner, then the pre-heater tube was hooked up.

Just my theory.


----------



## chuckdh3 (Feb 6, 2020)

O52 said:


> I've seen a few but to answer your question, its probably because no one really re-installs the closed air cleaner any more. Its been over 50 years and I'm sure quite a few air cleaners were either tossed or lost over the years. So the heat shroud gets tossed with it.
> 
> View attachment 148409
> View attachment 148410


I agree. It looks cleaner without, but I was thinking that it should be installed and unused for a correct restoration.


----------

